# Moss type plant ID



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone could tell the name of this moss or "moss" type I have. Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That would be _Najas guadalupensis_, commonly called 'guppy grass'. It's actually a flowering plant.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok thanks a lot, guy I got it from said Christmas moss. Didn't think it wasn't that, definitely is what you said. Can I anchor this with fishing string to a piece of porous rock? Does it shoot a flower to the water level or underwater? Does it do fine in low light?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It does just fine in low light, which is a big reason it's popular with breeders. You could try attaching it that way, but it's very brittle and would probably just end up floating away. I'm not sure about the flowers, but they are likely insignificant and not worth worrying about from an aesthetic perspective.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

I appreciate the help, I researched last night and was coming to the same conclusion about attaching it to a rock. Couldn't find much about the flowers, interesting though.


----------

